# tropical terrain compact brick



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

just bought the above says add 4 litlres of water and leave for 45mins do i add hot or cold water?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't think it really matters but I tend to use hot water

: victory:


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> I don't think it really matters but I tend to use hot water
> 
> : victory:


 what then leave it to cool down ? i suppose after 45 mins it would have cooled down enyway hot out of the tap or hot out of the kettle ?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Brett said:


> what then leave it to cool down ? i suppose after 45 mins it would have cooled down enyway hot out of the tap or hot out of the kettle ?


whack it in a bucket pour in around half the stated amount of water on the packet (boiling it kills any germs in the brick and makes it explode in size) then stir it with sank n let it cool down for a while tis wat i do.
or if the brick isnt so dense you can just give it some welly n crumble it to dust in a bucket. then you can make it as damp or dry as you want.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I always use boiling water (stand well back!) to kill off any nasties, not that there should be any but it doesn't hurt to be safe.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

I've done 2 buckets at the same time, hot water does break it up WAY faster


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

ive done it now just used hot water out of the tap :no1:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

hot water because it evaporates leaving you with just moist substrate :2thumb:


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

george dobson said:


> hot water because it evaporates leaving you with just moist substrate :2thumb:


 cheers :no1:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I just take a sharp stout knife and break it into chunks and flakes, then use little volumes of water to wet it. I hate having to dry it in the oven or such and this avoids getting totally dripping wet coir.


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

GRB said:


> I just take a sharp stout knife and break it into chunks and flakes, then use little volumes of water to wet it. I hate having to dry it in the oven or such and this avoids getting totally dripping wet coir.


 getting it to wet it rarely a option for me as i use it for my giant african land snails so they like it nice and wet :no1:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Brett said:


> getting it to wet it rarely a option for me as i use it for my giant african land snails so they like it nice and wet :no1:


Ah fair enough - my gf has some of these and they do seem to love it being totally sodden


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

GRB said:


> Ah fair enough - my gf has some of these and they do seem to love it being totally sodden


 yup they sure do :no1: only had mine for about a week and there awsome such litle characters :2thumb:


----------

